# Can any one help me what is TRN in form 1005? Thanks



## mhel07

I'm currently in bridging visa with restrictions to work and now I'm seeking to remove the restrictions in my bridging visa


----------



## forditec

Im sorry. I could not help you out. But would u please give me some info on bridging visas.
What are the restrictions for bridging visa. Whats the validity for this visa? Plz help


----------



## mhel07

I will hold this bridging visa till my spouse visa come


----------

